# Paradise Canyon in Lethbridge,AB



## mishpat (Dec 25, 2006)

No reviews on TUG . Gold Crown but no one has been there? Advice anyone?


----------



## classicalcanadian (Dec 26, 2006)

*I'm interested too...*

I am not familiar with the property but I am with the area (it is the closest timeshare to where we live) about 3 hours away.

If you have questions about the area let me know, and if anyone has info about the property I would be intersted myself.

Maybe I need to do a sales visit and write a review...


----------



## montara (Jan 7, 2007)

*Paradise Canyon*

I have stayed at this resort 3 times.  We just returned from there last week.  The resort is best in the summer as it is located on a golf resort. Many of the ammenities are closed in the off-season (hot tub, swim pool).  The units are nice but are showing some wear and need to be updated.  The units are very spacious and well equiped.  The resort is in a river valley with the closest ammenities about a 10 minute drive.  Beautiful scenery, friendly staff.


----------

